# Printable Rubik's Cube Guide



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 26, 2009)

I have made a Printable Rubik's Cube guide, I was thinking of selling it for a dollar,(hopefully to raise money for new cubes and what not) But if people think I shouldn't sell it and just give it away for free let me know and I gladly will. Just want to know what your thoughts are. It would all be based on my website.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Most cubing methods are "opensource."
I suggest following this trend.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Most cubing methods are "opensource."
> I suggest following this trend.



Yeah, I Know. I'm just still shy of the legal working age, therefor I try to take different oppurtunities to make money.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 26, 2009)

i would suggest you put a introduction on your website or wherever to give people a sample of it


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, honestly, Most people will just say, "oh damn, that costs money, I'ma go to another site"
Seriously.
You can try making money, but chances are, not many people will buy it. A better way of making money is sucking up to your parent(s)/guardian and do everything in the house. Usually, that'll at least make you some money.

if worse comes to worse, mow lawns.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish I could mow lawns, but I live in this private community thingy where everyone uses the same lawn care people so that's out of the question, I guess it's time to solve rubiks cubes in public for cash


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Well, honestly, Most people will just say, "oh damn, that costs money, I'ma go to another site"
> Seriously.
> You can try making money, but chances are, not many people will buy it. A better way of making money is sucking up to your parent(s)/guardian and do everything in the house. Usually, that'll at least make you some money.
> 
> if worse comes to worse, mow lawns.



It's true, as soon as someone sees a feature for money that they know can be free, they look for a different source.


----------



## panyan (Jul 9, 2009)

i would offer it with the donation button next to it like my site

free information, but for those that appreciate the information, the donate button is there to help


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Come on man you cant sell. I will tell you a better plan, practice more and then win more and then get money buy still more get still faster win even more money.


----------

